# WISCONSIN & surrounding areas gathering?



## shyguy2005 (Jan 22, 2005)

Please let me know if you are interested in attending a Wisconsin area gathering. We are open to anyone (even outside of the Wisconsin) who could make it. A few of us talked about it more seriously in chat the other night.

Which day works the best, August 6 or 20? Both are Saturdays.

Also, which site do you prefer, Milwaukee or Madison or somewhere else?

What do we want to do? Go somewhere to eat, go to a movie, group activity, etc. Any ideas are welcome.

:stu


----------



## edwardfsmith (Nov 14, 2003)

I am actually planning to be in Madison on Satuday the 6th anyway.
I will be doing something in the morning up to after lunch…
maybe everyone could do it with me?
or I could go out after words for something.

I am not sure there are any other people though from what I am seeing here.….


----------



## badabing (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi. If you decide to get together again I would like to join you. I'm in Northern Illinois.


----------



## shyguy2005 (Jan 22, 2005)

Due to the lack of replies earlier, I have planned other things for both days already. Sorry 

Let's set a goal to meet sometime in the future though?


----------



## edwardfsmith (Nov 14, 2003)

i would like to have some kind of get together --- it would be nice if we could include the people from chicago, but i do no know any good places to meet.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in northeast Iowa and within a few miles of southeast Minnesota and southwest Wisconsin. I'm pretty familiar with the La Crosse, WI area but I'm not much for travel so I rarely go much farther than that. I'm within 100 miles of Rochester, MN but I'm not very familiar with that area. I might consider something if its not too far away, but I don't want anyone going to any trouble planning it so I can attend either.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm from Wisconsin and down for a gathering should it occur. I don't mind driving a bit either. 



Matt


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I could possibly do something in Wisconsin, so long as I'm given enough advance warning. I work weekdays so weekends would be best so I can make the long drive.

I likve ivorydove's renfest suggstion... but that's not untill late summer. Anything coming up sooner?

-Ryan


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

*we're over here, too*

Anyone interested in Milwaukee this summer, June+, perhaps? There's also Wisconsin Dells, but that place will be crowded. Not sure we could make it to Madison&#8230;it would have to be on the way to Milwaukee (I have family there to visit). Let me know. 

BabyG


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

*oh*

Hm, La Crosse was mentioned here, perhaps that's a possibility also.

BabyG


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: we're over here, too*



BabyG said:


> Anyone interested in Milwaukee this summer, June+, perhaps? There's also Wisconsin Dells, but that place will be crowded. Not sure we could make it to Madison&#8230;it would have to be on the way to Milwaukee (I have family there to visit). Let me know.
> 
> BabyG


Where in Milwaukee?


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

We would be visiting in the Waukesha area...

Love the new username, btw, it's so pretty.


----------



## GeoIV (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd be interested, I'll be in madison, but I could go to milwaukee if I don't have a job that interferes


----------



## drago762 (Nov 17, 2003)

Would anyone be interested in going bar hopping in Madison? The town is FULL of bars within walking distance of each other and I've had luck meeting women there. If nothing else, it's good practice when it comes to mingling with the opposite sex.


----------



## tacosalad (May 6, 2006)

hey I'm game for meeting up with people possibly, I'd like to PM with you all and get to know you a little bit first though.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

tacosalad said:


> hey I'm game for meeting up with people possibly, I'd like to PM with you all and get to know you a little bit first though.


I believe that there was a gathering just this past Saturday...someone tell us how it went, please!


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

It went really well.. BabyG, BabyG's boyfriend (I forgot SAS name), the infamous UltraShy, HopeFloats (I think that's the name), and myself all made it.

We actually spent the whole time yakking at Applebees. Well, UltraShy and BabyG mostly, with me chirping in every now and then. I have pictures, but I want to get everyone's permission before I post them...

I'd like to do it again sometime, but not too soon... it's a rather long drive for me 

-Ryan


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kardax said:


> the infamous UltraShy


I'm infamous! :evil I appreciate the recognition.



Kardax said:


> We actually spent the whole time yakking at Applebees. Well, UltraShy and BabyG mostly...


I'm the talkative one -- shocking, isn't it?



Kardax said:


> I have pictures, but I want to get everyone's permission before I post them...


As I said at the gathering, you have my permission to post any & all pictures containing me. I look forward to seeing them posted.

Karl, the infamous


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

WOW~~~~~~~~~ I am SOOO jealous!!! Sounds like ya' all had a great time and I only wish I could go to a gathering but since I live in the middle of nowhere (by the Utah and Colorado Boarder) I highly doubt there will be any around here . Looking forward to the pics!!!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

POST THE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!! Have to see what Karl looks like!!!!!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

realspark said:


> POST THE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!! Have to see what Karl looks like!!!!!


 :agree Hurry up please, we're waiting!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amelia said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > POST THE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!! Have to see what Karl looks like!!!!!
> ...


I wonder if he'll have a whip in his hands............ :b


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Glad you all had a good time!  Maybe someday, when I am not so messed up, I will make it to a gathering...


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Alrighty... by popular demand, here is a pic of everyone who made it:










From left to right:

Sal / Scatterbrained (hasn't posted in a while)
Denise / HopeFloats
Christie / BabyG
Ryan / Kardax
Karl / UltraShy

Great fun all around 

-Ryan


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice picture!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice to see you guys.  :sas


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

realspark said:


> Have to see what Karl looks like!!!!!


Do I live up to expectations? For a guy with some radical views, I sure don't look very radical.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > Have to see what Karl looks like!!!!!
> ...


I already mentioned what I thought in an email;-) You don't have horns, nor did I see a paddle in your hand, you don't look like Bob Cat;-), I don't think you're fat , you're a nice looking man, I know you're a good person, that has a heart, that most of the world doesn't see.


----------



## joethelion (Mar 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Do I live up to expectations? For a guy with some radical views, I sure don't look very radical.


It's nice to see the face behind the name.

I always enjoy reading your posts. (Did you ever think of taking up writing professionally? I think you'd be good at it.)

_____________________


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

realspark said:


> I already mentioned what I thought in an email;-)


Oh, was that your e-mail. I had failed to connect the e-mail address with your SAS username.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > I already mentioned what I thought in an email;-)
> ...


Well excuse me Mr. Popularity;-))))


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

joethelion said:


> Did you ever think of taking up writing professionally? I think you'd be good at it.


 :agree Journalism?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice picture. Glad to see you all had a nice time.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

ultrashy looks a little younger than he is.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Why is everyone looking at Karl when they could be looking at Denise and Christie? :con 
Someone should post this in the photo forum.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Thunder said:


> Why is everyone looking at Karl when they could be looking at Denise and Christie? :con
> Someone should post this in the photo forum.


Because they're gorgeous, this is a given, go ahead, put this in the photo section, the men would drool, keyboards would be ruined.......... Do you want that on your conscience. Men;-)))) :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Thunder said:


> Why is everyone looking at Karl when they could be looking at Denise and Christie? :con


Because I'm a unique character. :lol Unique being the polite term for "this guy is so weird I just have to see what the hell he looks like". It similar to how folks stop & gawk at car crashes.



Thunder said:


> Someone should post this in the photo forum.


 :agree A lot of people will never notice it hidden under a thread on WI gatherings, a topic members from the rest of the nation won't even look at.

And this is only one of many pics that were taken that evening. There are a bunch of others that could be posted.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Actually, BabyG / Christie is happy I only posted it here. She's rather camera shy 

-Ryan


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Kardax said:


> Actually, BabyG / Christie is happy I only posted it here. She's rather camera shy
> 
> -Ryan


I can relate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kardax said:


> Actually, BabyG / Christie is happy I only posted it here. She's rather camera shy
> 
> -Ryan


Yeah, I noticed. The best looking of the bunch and even after many beers she was still nervous about having her picture taken. I certainly wasn't the best looking and I still don't mind if the whole world sees it.

You could post that pic of me alone. I'm too ignorant about computers to figure out how to post pics myself and you're in possession of the pics anyhow.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Cool pic, glad u guys had fun.

So that's mr. Schubert! Nice to finally see ya budd. You're not the fat ugly person you make yourself out to be, give yourself more credit bro. You look like someone who would be cool to hang out with.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Is anyone in or near Lake Geneva?


----------



## Dr_JosH (Aug 8, 2006)

im in delavan restless mind


----------

